# Engineers Corner > Mechanical Engineering abt placement papers for reliance industries for mech engrs.

## smsavaliya

hi everybody 
 its nice to join this community.can anybody help me to give ideas and apti n tech papers for RIL for mech engineer freshers??

----------


## debasisdas

Welcome to Geekinterview

You can easily find all that by investing some quality time in web searching.

----------

